# How old are you?



## skittlebee

I'm curious to see how many different age groups play this game!

If you're not comfortable posting your age, you can say a roundabout idea (14-18, college level, whatev a you wanna say) or you can simply not post ^^


----------



## Brain.Boy

I'm just about to turn 18, actually. I first got the game the december following it's release in 2013. A good buddy of mine got me the game as a christmas present and an early birthday present.

There was a poll I think of the ages, I think most of them were around 17-25, which is interesting to me. A lot of my friends were real big Animal Crossing gamers. Even my cousin is 28 and she remembers playing the Animal Crossing games.

~~~~~~~~~~~

My bad, it was 13-17. Here's the thread I was talking about.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?243074-Age-of-animal-crossing-players


----------



## skittlebee

Oh thank ya! :3


----------



## Tinkalila

14! 13 when I first got the game.


----------



## MadFather-Aya

14 years old, turning 15 this year!


----------



## skittlebee

I'm 23. The oldest so far ;-;


----------



## MadFather-Aya

I met someone who was around the age of 27 I think.... o3o


----------



## brutalitea

I turned 21 a few months ago.


----------



## pika62221

It's on my profile. Starts with a 4 ends in a 0 though!


----------



## infinikitten

Turned 25 today! 

There's a thread over in the basement like "guess the age of the poster above you" and the guesses I got were 20 and 18. I'm still laughing about it tbh.


----------



## NightDelight

I'm 14. My first game was Wild World (I had no clue how to even make money). I was only around 4-7 though. City Folk was when I started learning how to play and stuff. Now I'm in love with New Leaf!


----------



## Drew1234

21


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm 20.


----------



## Milleram

I'm 26. DX


----------



## Rasha

26, shut up I'm still young XP


----------



## Milleram

R-Cookies said:


> 26, shut up I'm still young XP



Glad to see another 26-year-old.


----------



## Rasha

amye.miller said:


> Glad to see another 26-year-old.



high-five, girlfriend XD


----------



## LaurenPuzzle

I am 20, 21 in few weeks


----------



## Jamborenium

I'm 24



infinikitten said:


> There's a thread over in the basement like "guess the age of the poster above you" and the guesses I got were 20 and 18. I'm still laughing about it tbh.


and lol I know what you mean people always guess younger then I really am whenever I post in that thread and I love it because it makes me feel so young c:
though same sh!t happens offline to me as well​


----------



## katie-crossing

Are 'young' people aloud to be here? hehe...
Younger than 14...


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I'm 19, but I'll be 20 later on in the year.


----------



## LaFleur

17, but 18 in March - so close!


----------



## elliebeebee

I'm 13 and most people laugh at me for playing a "little kid" game


----------



## unintentional

I'm 16   I bought new leaf when I was 15 and played it majorly for a few months, then got burnt out on it but I'm finally playing it like I was before ;w;


----------



## david bowie

20. Was but a wee 8 year old when the gamecube version came out in North America.


----------



## Amilee

i am 22 years old


----------



## DarkFox7

15! Turning 16 in June. c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

2 weeks old


----------



## Ami

I'm 19!


----------



## Ku_otaku1

22 turning 23 soon


----------



## pippy1994

21 in August this year... no I'm not doing anything special. XD


----------



## candiedapples

This year I'm turning 32


----------



## alesha

I am 12.
I have seen on the island as young as 8 and as old as 25

- - - Post Merge - - -



candiedapples said:


> This year I'm turning 32



I should get my mum on this


----------



## boujee

16


----------



## Hyperpesta

11, 12 this year though!


----------



## skittlebee

Lotsa very different ages! :}


----------



## Rasha

26 
I would like to think of myself as the oldest person here but apparently I'm not


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

20... ^^;;;


----------



## isebrilia

17 but I look like I'm 10


----------



## Lullaboid

I'll be 21 in two months


----------



## Mizu

20, turning 21 in November! I guess I'm in the middle of the pack in terms of age, assuming the average age here is 18-20. No I did not calculate, that's too much work. I'm just guessing at this point x).


----------



## Manaberry

I'll be 18 in November ^-^


----------



## Heyden

13 @w@


----------



## MagsyPies

17 ^.^


----------



## Nimega

I'm 15. It's kinda fun because whenever I go to the Spanish Tortimer Island and someone asks for my age, I say "15!" and everyone turns out to be more or less 10, and look at me like


----------



## tae

I just recently turned 21~


----------



## Goop

Eighteen. vuv​


----------



## Jarrad

I'm 8


----------



## Allycat

17 C:


----------



## loreiid

Turning 13 in march


----------



## Sherra

19 here~


----------



## honeymoo

15! Closer to 16 though.


----------



## Karminny

15 ^.^ turning 16 in September!


----------



## Ghost Soda

I be 18, though I feel like I'm still 16...


----------



## InfinityFlames

14 Love


----------



## Momo15

15, turning 16 in a few days.


----------



## Bon Bonne

25 ~__~


----------



## infinikitten

It feels weird being 25 on a forum full of teenagers. From this moment on I'm gonna be 12, okay? Okay.


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

23!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

21! I always think it's awesome finding older friends on here!


----------



## Eileane

24!.  I'm very happy because in this forum there are people from all ages.


----------



## carmenlvsx

I am 31 years old. But i feel like a child with animal crossing.


----------



## ACupOfTea

I'm 15


----------



## piichinu

15


----------



## Redficasu

Representing 13!


----------



## Espurr96

I am 18, going to be 19 in October, which is not anytime soon. Can't wait to be even older and pay bills and be out of school.......yay adult life lol.


----------



## Darren

I turned 13 last week


----------



## lithiumlatte

I just turned 20 a month ago...I'm still reeling that I'm not a teenager anymore


----------



## JessaBelle

Im 23, turning 24 in July


----------



## professorjose

19, turning 20 in a month.


----------



## OreoTerror

I'm 20 turning 21 in September and bought this game about 5 days ago. c:


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm 13.


----------



## sierra

twenty!


----------



## Oriana

18~


----------



## TeslaTwin

I'm 26 and I now feel like a little granny! O_O


----------



## lutrea

I am 21 and will be 22 in less than two months. *shudders*


----------



## Icewolf

I just turned 27... :<


----------



## Piads

i'm 30 oh man i feel too old now..lol


----------



## Pokemanz

18, turning 19 in May though!


----------



## oath2order

I am 21 and still playing the game.


----------



## infinikitten

Piads said:


> i'm 30 oh man i feel too old now..lol



I knew there had to be someone ~30 years old on here somewhere! /throws a party for you

I'm so excited to find older people hanging out on these boards, lol


----------



## Jarrad

believe it or not i'm almost 20


----------



## seliph

20 in exactly 1 month


----------



## Lars

21


----------



## ProfessorMiku

Today's my birthday. I just turned 18


----------



## alesha

Ummm....13...


----------



## Sanaki

im 18


----------



## Piads

infinikitten said:


> I knew there had to be someone ~30 years old on here somewhere! /throws a party for you
> 
> I'm so excited to find older people hanging out on these boards, lol


haha...thank you thank youu..lol
same here though


----------



## Trickilicky

I turned 30 a couple of weeks ago ^^


----------



## tumut

15


----------



## bleachii

I'm 18 and in my first year of college. I discovered Wild World about 7 years ago and played it pretty much every day for yearsss. I don't play as much anymore, but New Leaf is still my pleasure on stressful days.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

I'm 15 but I will be 16 in 1 month and like 14 days


----------



## sakurakiki

I'm 19 but I will be 20 in August. I definitely don't look the age I am. (I look more like a 14 year-old than anything. ^^; )


----------



## Esoterik

I'm 19 ^_^ and will be 20 in 4 months.

It's pretty awesome to see people of different ages ranges here.


----------



## Mayor Jasmine

Im fifteen turning 16


----------



## Skeeve

im 25 and i grew up with Animal Crossing so ill be playing it till i die probably =p


----------



## Timegear

I've 15 years old and I turn 16 in a couple of months. ^.^

ifeelsoyoung,haha...


----------



## gigi

I'm 27 but I'm secretly 6 years old


----------



## Lolitia

Ahhehh.. I hope i'm not the only one that's 13.5 here.

I'm 13/5, turning 14 in quite a couple of months.


----------



## Stargirl

I'm fourteen, turning fifteen in a couple weeks, though I first started playing when I was eight. City Folk was my first AC game.


----------



## Alvi

When I discovered Animal Crossing Wild World I was 6-7. I've got City Folk and when I bought New Leaf I was 13. Now I'm 14 but 15 in one month ^^


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm 16~ I think I was 14 when I first got ACNL.


----------



## peachtown

22


----------



## lunathenia

In uni and surprisingly barely anyone plays acnl here :/


----------



## cosmic-latte

I'm 16, I started ACWW when I was 8.


----------



## Stalfos

32. I don't know how that happened.


----------



## Kristen

I'm 17 years old, turning 18 in October. I started playing Animal Crossing for the Gamecube when it came out back in 2002, so I was about 5 years old.


----------



## 0xalis

I started playing when I was like. 5/6 or so. I'm 18 and turning 19 in June.


----------



## spelling88

13~~


----------



## Boosh

I'm 27 (played WW when I was younger too).


----------



## Hoshi

I'm 28 and New Leaf is my first game, I was looking to pick up someone to pass time with during my daily stuff, work etc. That went well.


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie

15, and I've been playing since wild world


----------



## hazelden

15 !! tho at least i'm 16 in october


----------



## Hipster

17.. i'll be 18 in august!


----------



## Peacher

I am 27, and totally in love with this game.
I got the game last desember but decided to start all over again.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

16! I know a few other people my age that plays ACNL as well.


----------



## MayorGrace

21! ACNL keeps me sane while I write my senior thesis.


----------



## Mayor Jannely

I'm 15, turning 16 in about 2 months! ^^


----------



## Ladybonkers

23 going on 24.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm 20! ^^


----------



## kelsa

just turned 22 ;_;


----------



## Chara

16


----------



## pearly19

I got found about and started playing acnl last may when I was 20 ><


----------



## Heyden

The number of this page


----------



## Bleeborg

20.


----------



## friedegg

15, turning 16 in June


----------



## FrostyPaws

I'll be turning 16 in October! :]


----------



## Ruru

19! I'll be 20 in Dec.


----------



## bigger34

16 here ^w^


----------



## PsychoNobody

Almost 23. My birthday is on the 8th of August.


----------



## emilythestrange

_23 eek_


----------



## nintendoanna

Didn't know a lot of adults played ACNL, I'm really young.


----------



## scruff

I'm 16


----------



## GumCat

I'm 21 which feels old but that's totally young for a mayor right?? Perspective.


----------



## SaffronJoy

17~!


----------



## Spongebob

12, I feel too young :/


----------



## MagicalCat590

I'm 24


----------



## jacey.sunshine

22


----------



## Pair-of-Siblings

I'm 14! About to turn 15 next month.
My younger brother is 9 who also plays animal crossing, so I guess you can say he's the youngest here lol


----------



## MayorOfRhubarb

I'll be 28 next month! (Be nice, and don't call me old please <3) x3


----------



## Gabriellaa

16 lol I dont think thats too weird ive heard of like, 30 year olds playing acnl.


----------



## Multipass

24 and feeling old for playing this game
but so cute eh


----------



## Heyden

14


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm 24. Been playing Animal Crossing since the day the first game came out. Not planning on stopping any time soon. ^.^


----------



## livleaf

i just turned 19 in december c:


----------



## abelsister

Im always one of the youngest wherever website I go to, heh. I turn fourteen in April...


----------



## matt

18


----------



## kaylagirl

Turning 19 in July ♡


----------



## m12

23 going on 24.

I've been playing since September of 2002.


----------



## desy

17, been playing since Wild World when I was ~9, still no clue how I ended up bringing home Animal Crossing out of everything though!


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm 20. I started playing shortly after New Leaf came out here in 2013.


----------



## Aeryka

Just turned 20 last month ~


----------



## HeyPatience

Im 21, but will be 22 in 3 months. Before I joined the site I hovered around the forums for awhile (more like since the game had come out) because I was afraid of being considered "too old" to be on the site. But Im glad that theres people of all ages on here


----------



## SaffronJoy

17


----------



## hanzy

19


----------



## DutchableMC

22  Surprised to see so many older fans here c:


----------



## hzl

21


----------



## mogyay

22


----------



## Shax

I'm 20 years old. I'll be 21 in late May.


----------



## device

I'm currently 15 years old, coming up to 16. I first played Animal Crossing in 2013. I feel so young compared to all of you (Which is a bad thing in my book, as some will look down on you because of your age, especially on the internet).


----------



## davroslek

I'm 23~


----------



## RelaxAlex

I'm 15  My first game was Wild World when I was 5-6(?)


----------



## Homura

Im 16! such a rebel youngster wow


----------



## RebeccaShay

18


----------



## Aimozz

16


----------



## XxNicolexX

21


----------



## mayorofparadise

20


----------



## htmlad

I'm 16, 17 next month.


----------



## AmenFashion

I'm 24 lol


----------



## oswaldies

I'm 11.
I've met a few people my age on here
Most ACNL fans are like 13+ though. ❤


----------



## Pikuchu

I'm 15 c:


----------



## Autaven

25 years old.


----------



## AkiBear

I'm 17.


----------



## Moonlight-

11...I feel so young...


----------



## Praesilith

I'm 17 c:


----------



## kaylagirl

18


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

19 :3


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I'm 10 turning 11


----------



## leepotato

I'm 14, turning 15 in October. .3. I've been playing since I was 12.


----------



## doggaroo

I'm nearly 20!


----------



## Tatsie

I feel old here! I've been playing AC since it was released. On GC. Back when I was in high school... I'm almost 30 ^_^;


----------



## Mycaruba

17 *_*


----------



## Jarrad

19 and 3 quarters


----------



## JellyDitto

13


----------



## TykiButterfree

I played the gamecube version when it came out and Animal Crossing is still awesome. I am a college student.


----------



## ribjaw

I'm 26~ n_n


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I'm only 17 years old.


----------



## pouiou1

I am 14years old :]


----------



## Millefeui

24


----------



## honeyaura

22 in a couple months.
I can safely say I've been playing AC for over a decade now.


----------



## Mentagon

18. I'll likely be playing this series for most of my college career.


----------



## irishxprincess87

I'm 27. I feel so old every day. -_-


----------



## Dae Min

I'm 21

People irl are always surprised when I tell them this and think I'm still in highschool


----------



## BATOCTO

18 turning 19 this october ;_; (I feel old)


----------



## kaylagirl

18, 19 in July


----------



## eggs

i'm 17, about to turn 18. people think i'm 20+ on here for some reason.
i met someone that was 56 on here. animal crossing brings a lot of people from different countries/age groups to one place, it's actually pretty neat.


----------



## Andi

21 I love all games XD


----------



## Nay

twenty!


----------



## pharbro

i'm 16! i played wild world before this and basically bought my 3ds just to play new leaf haha!


----------



## Autophobicat

I'm 19. Animal Crossing for the GC taught me how to read. x'D


----------



## doggaroo

19 nearly 20


----------



## Pharaoh

Super old. I'm _too_ old.


----------



## hollowbunnie

I am currently 22.. Purchased the game when I was 20


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Let's just say I've been around a few decades...


----------



## Kasuralixa

Everyone one here seems to always assume I'm in my 20s or at least in college but I'm actually 17 lmao


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

I'm 17! :3


----------



## Tea Time

I'm 19


----------



## emzybob1

I'm 20 this July ^^ got my friend into animal crossing and she's a year younger than me.


----------



## Mokuren

23 in about two months >__<


----------



## Nizzy

im 23 and be 24 on the 25th


----------



## Swiftstream

I'm almost 15..
not happy about growing up.


----------



## Michael24

I'll be 25 in June.


----------



## Mr Coffee

I was ten what I got New Leaf, and now i'm eleven. Five months til my birthday!


----------



## Olivisigma

im 13 :3 My town is called Aibrook 'Ai' means Love in Japanese so basically its Lovebrook <3


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Sixteen and feeling quite little at the moment XD


----------



## Duzzel

Haha, don't worry. Seeing all these posts, I feel pretty old right now


----------



## Cinnymon

I'm turning 20 here in a little less than 2 months. All y'all making me feel old.


----------



## Ken1997

18


----------



## peachy13

13! I'm turning 14 in about a month though


----------



## nolifequeen

I just turned 21 in February. ^~^


----------



## Romaki

19


----------



## AkiBear

17. I'll be 18 in late February.


----------



## Stil

22


----------



## Peter

19


----------



## HungryForCereal

17


----------



## nerdatheart9490

21. Turning 22 at the start of the new year 

I was expecting more people to be around my age. I didn't realize so many of you are kids. I really need to watch what I type then XD


----------



## Cariicarky

13, turning 14 next year in August.

There are a lot more people here in their 20s than I thought there would be.


----------



## Blueskyy

26 and a male.  

I grew up with AC as a kid and still love it.  It's even better.

I may have a career now and all but doesn't mean I can't enjoy simple things like life among animals.


----------



## RainCrossing

i was eleven two months ago


----------



## emolga

Uh, don't know why this is in the general Animal Crossing Thread, but I'm 14.


----------



## Utsukishi

I'm 17 but will turn 18 in July. I have no idea how long I've been playing tho tbh definitely before NL came out tho


----------



## Blythetastic

26, I'll be 27 in January. (Oh that feels weird to say, ha)

New Leaf is my first AC game and I got it the year it came out.


----------



## Minerva

I'm 19


----------



## graceroxx

14, turning 15 in January.


----------



## AccfSally

26, will be 27 in February.


----------



## TattMaylor

21 checking in.


----------



## Shawna

17!
I turn legal in June! 

I stared playing Animal Crossing when I was 10.


----------



## TamaMushroom

19 in a few weeks ~


----------



## ChocoMagii

Twenty - Two ^o^


----------



## Kaioin

22


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I'll be 24 in January ^^; I can't believe I never heard of Animal Crossing until New Leaf came out- it's the kind of game I've been looking for all my life!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

I am 25.


----------



## kittyx

I'm 21


----------



## Panduhh

I am 25


----------



## Nix

21 year old female.


----------



## rrenaa

I'm 14


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

How old? Too old really. Much higher than any of the numbers I've seen so far haha  Old enough that I was technically an adult playing original AC  Now I'm just a seasoned adult. Who will probably make sure my two very little daughters play AC when they are able to!


----------



## tsukune_713

im 28 actually i started with the original ac on the gamecube xD


----------



## gravyplz

17


----------



## inkling

tsukune_713 said:


> im 28 actually i started with the original ac on the gamecube xD



we have 2 things in common


----------



## Tinkalila

15, in may i'll be 16!


----------



## BlueWolf101

I'm 19, will be 20 early next year.


----------



## Maeka

27, turning 28 in April


----------



## Blueskyy

So cool seeing so many different ages


----------



## glow

19. sometimes I feel soo0o0o old but then I remember that there's a lot of people older than me that play, lol


----------



## GalacticGhost

15. Gonna be 16 in February though.


----------



## KoalaKitty

I'm twelve. 13 in June, although it's pretty far off.


----------

